# Caja Acústica Trapezoidal Medio/agudo Alto rendimiento 1



## tecnicdeso (Oct 6, 2007)

*En esta ocasión publico el diagrama de la caja de medios agudos de una conocida marca. Se trata de un módulo exponencial que ofrece 134 dB con un rendimiento óptimo. Por supuesto los transductores utilizados serán de calidad aceptable, ya que de lo contrario disminuiremos la calidad del diseño. 
En esta ocasión publico un documento pdf con las medidas, próximamente desmontaré un Sub de la misma serie para analizarlo en profundidad.*











1 Canal compuesto por 2 tops y dos Sub.

Ahí adjunto el diagrama de la caja. Saludos


----------

